# Voyage Description.



## john mc ginley (Feb 7, 2009)

found my fathers, certificate of discharge book.on looking 
through his book i found an entry. 
(R.F.A.GOLD RANGER 168175),19/12/41 GLASGOW TO MOMBASA??,the writing is faint it looks like (MOMBASA).
the discharge date was 13/07/42.the description of the voyage was foreign (O.H.M.S).has anyone any information
on this (DESCRIPTION OF VOYAGE)as it is the only one in
his sea book that has this discription.also i noted that all the descriptions changed after this trip to (FOREIGN)
(NOT TO A COUNTRYS NAME IS ENTERED)ONLY FOREIGN)
this continued up to july 1944 . as through injury he was discharged as unfit for sea. thank you.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

There are far more knowledgable on here than me - but it sounds like it may have been attached to a WS convoy (WS14 or 15)

OHMS is On His Majesties Service

Wait for the experts to arrive though


----------

